# Nscale Microtrains



## Soccer1214 (Jun 30, 2019)

Home for the Holidays


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm not sure what your asking; but I assume the attached ad is what you're asking about.

Note that "the fine print" notes that the locomotive was made by Model Power and decorated by Micro-trains. Assuming the 2013 on the loco is the release date, that's before MRC took over Model Power. If this is the case, spookshow.net rates the locomotive as a "C" with factory-installed traction tires. If Micro-trains made the cars, their stuff tends to be of good quality. Is it worth the ~$200 Trainz.com lists it at (but shows it as out of stock)? You have to decide that for yourself.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Must have been a drive-by . . .


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

I have one of these but a newer one. Bought this year. Runs recently on DC. Anyone know if this can take a decoder, either sound of just DCC?

I have 4 Christmas trains and want to run them together for a work display. I doubt all 4 could run at once.

Kato ONP. F40. Definitely DCC, sound would be nice.
MT Hot cocoa express. MT FTA. Definitely DCC, sound would be nice.
Bachmann Christmas Express passenger. Apparently not upgradeable without a lot of work.
And the one shown above. But Reindeer Belt or some such. With green cars.

Any thoughts on the Kato F40 or the MT FTA for DCC or sound? I think my MT steam engine is MRC. What might work in that since I've heard the MRC decoder is not good.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Somewhere on spookshow.net (probably under the Bachmann USRA 0-6-0 switcher) I came across the idea that some Bachmann steam can be upgraded to DCC because some of their add-on tenders have the decoders in them. If your Bachmann is steam, you might want to check it out. modeltrainstuff.com used to have the tenders.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

GNfan said:


> Somewhere on spookshow.net (probably under the Bachmann USRA 0-6-0 switcher) I came across the idea that some Bachmann steam can be upgraded to DCC because some of their add-on tenders have the decoders in them. If your Bachmann is steam, you might want to check it out. modeltrainstuff.com used to have the tenders.


I did buy a tender hopefully the shell will exchange, they look the same. What tenders have is improved pick up. You still need to run the wires into the engine. I've seen a couple of tutorials. I think TopHobby.com does a full on conversion, but it's north of $300. Seems a bit much.


----------

